# chicken liver????



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 26, 2009)

i was wondering if chicken liver is ok to feed to your tegu???
i plan on mixing chicken liver with ground turkey cause i cant find beef liver anywhere.
it that alright?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 26, 2009)

I sometimes feed chicken livers with their turkey & fish. They love it!!!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 26, 2009)

ok thanks i made some today for mine 
i made it with turkey and cod liver oil i hope mine enjoys it


----------

